# X-Trail Limp Mode Pedal Sensor problem



## chrism73 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I've got a 53 plate X-Trail.
I'm having a problem with the car going into "Limp Mode" due to the apparent common fault on this model of car which seems to be showing up as the accelerator pedal sensor.
Problem is, i've had the car down to my local garage and they have tried to fit two brand new pedals and sensors (£450 each) but it still hasn't cured the problem.
A new earth cable was fitted and this never fixed it either.
The new pedals have been sent back to the dealer so i'm not out of pocket there but the car is still limping as we haven't found out how to fix it.
I've read on other forums that this is a common fault on the 8 pin sensor.
Does anyone on here have any first hand knowledge on how to fix the limp mode issue?
Does the car actually need a new pedal sensor or is it just a software update to the ECU, or will it be both?
I also read somewhere that the sensor might just need a good cleaning with some sort of spray.

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Chris.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Chris,
I cannot remember the thread, but we had a scandinavian member who had a problem with his and was able to clean the connectors with success. Its a couple of years old now, but it would be worth searching for. Seems to me UK x trail forum has some info on this for diesel versions with that 8 pin sensor. Good luck.


----------



## chrism73 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah i'm looking at the Uk forum also, seems to be some good info on there.
Thanks.


----------



## Josie (Nov 25, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Chris,
> I cannot remember the thread, but we had a scandinavian member who had a problem with his and was able to clean the connectors with success. Its a couple of years old now, but it would be worth searching for. Seems to me UK x trail forum has some info on this for diesel versions with that 8 pin sensor. Good luck.


Hi Chris. I see you had this problem in August this year. Have you managed to fix it and if yes, how? I have exactly the same problem, and am not exactly ecstatic about spending £450 in an attempt to fix the issue, if this does not even fix it. I am interested to see how you rid yourself of the issue. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bright (Apr 3, 2018)

Josie said:


> Hi Chris. I see you had this problem in August this year. Have you managed to fix it and if yes, how? I have exactly the same problem, and am not exactly ecstatic about spending £450 in an attempt to fix the issue, if this does not even fix it. I am interested to see how you rid yourself of the issue. Thank you in advance.


Try and remove the ecu sockets and carefully clean the pins. Dirt sometimes cause the ecu not to communicate efficiently. I had the same problem. I first changed my throttle and later the accelerator pedal sensor, but all didn't help until I removed the ecu sockets and cleaned the pins.


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Jun 28, 2018)

chrism73 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've got a 53 plate X-Trail.
> I'm having a problem with the car going into "Limp Mode" due to the apparent common fault on this model of car which seems to be showing up as the accelerator pedal sensor.
> ...


Hiya Chris,ive had the same problem on my 53 plate i blanked the ecu off and you wouldnt reconise the car for £4.00 its was great run brilliant for about 4 / 6 weeks then i lost all power took it to the garage he put it on his computor and he came up with the accelerator was the problem,problem is i cant find a pedal sensor,so if you can point me in the right direction ill be very greatful,Tommy.


----------

